# Songs that give you childhood feels



## Ether's Bane (Jul 13, 2013)

It doesn't matter whether you actually like these songs now - just post songs that take you back to your childhood.

Here's one of mine.
And another, which, considering my age then, is REALLY awkward. XD
And a third.


----------



## Karousever (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, when I was very little, maybe 5 and a bit older, my parents would hang out at a certain bar (if you're curious it was called _Pink Galleon_), and while they drank and talked to the bartender (with whom they were good friends with, she once babysat me) and played darts and pool and such with their friends, I would play the video games there. And so basically any song in the jukebox thing. But specifically songs from the Linkin Park Meteora album.

Also, a couple of Prince songs I would hear off some CD on the way to daycare almost every day, 1999 and Let's Go Crazy.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 14, 2013)

My mom and ad both like *Chop Suey* by System of a Down, and they would both blast it all day and night before they got a divorce, so now whenever I hear it it brings me back to the olden days XD


----------



## Autumn (Jul 15, 2013)

anything from kenny loggins' return to pooh corner cd


----------

